# Harvested my first deer!!!



## TreeJ (Oct 28, 2011)

I am new to this forum and am a novice hunter. Shot the first deer of my life yesterday and am excited I did it with a bow. This was my first year bow hunting and am ready to get back in the stand. It was a decent size doe and I got a lung shot. she only ran about 100 yards. I will be processing her myself tonight for the first time also. I am surprised the rush I got even from a doe!! Now its time for that buck!!!


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats, every deer with a bow is a rush 1st or 50th. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congratulations of your successful hunt.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice shooting!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Way to go congrates on your first of many.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site and congrats on your first!

Not sure if I've ever seen a first post be this good lol

Now the next step, showing us the picture


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Quite an introduction 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TreeJ (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanx to u all. I am new to this forum but not forum postings. I will try and get a picture up tonight before I start cutting her meat off. And I feel like I am addicted to hunting already and can't wait to get back in the woods. It is soothing and the ultimate rush at the same time. I just thank god for letting me harvest this animal and put meat in my freezer. I know within time god will grant me a trophy buck to hang on my wall. It's all about putting in your time!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome looking forward to the pics


----------



## TreeJ (Oct 28, 2011)

So I got her all cut up lastnight. I got the tenderloin steak packaged and in the freezer. I couldn't help it I had to cook a few pieces lastnight and it was great. Because I'm the only one in my family that eats the steak the tenderloins where the only thing to get cut into steak. The rest is all going to be ground into burger and I have a buddy coming over tonight to help me grind it with a little pork. Pics to come later tonight they r on my camera just havnt had time to upload.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats! Can't eat horns anyway...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

TreeJ said:


> So I got her all cut up lastnight. I got the tenderloin steak packaged and in the freezer. I couldn't help it I had to cook a few pieces lastnight and it was great. Because I'm the only one in my family that eats the steak the tenderloins where the only thing to get cut into steak. The rest is all going to be ground into burger and I have a buddy coming over tonight to help me grind it with a little pork. Pics to come later tonight they r on my camera just havnt had time to upload.


 You may want to save some of that steak for jerky


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

Like early post said it don't matter how many you shoot, its still a RUSH. Now get back out there and and have!!


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Good job


----------



## hollywood703 (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on the first deer. I also got my first deer 2 days ago. Was a great feeling. I ended up taking a longer shot than I had practiced, but put it right on the money. It was a great feeling. I can atest to practice makes perfect....I practice at all sorts of unknown distances so I can make those subtle adjustments when needed. Keep up the good work and get yourself another one.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

great job! in my honest opinion a mature doe is harder to kill than most bucks. never be ashamed of a bow kill doe...the only reason , and i mean the only reason, they seem easier to kill is that there are more of them.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats on your first deer! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! What a thrill getting that first one, enjoy it!


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome and Congrats on your first! Hope to be getting my first here soon. Good hunting and good luck on many more!


----------



## rangefinder (Feb 9, 2008)

good for you!!! your now hooked on bow hunting!!!


----------

